# Game 25: Thunder @ Heat (12/25 5:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 25, 2012 | 5:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a fun one.

Bosh returned to practice and said he'll be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't lose to this:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF is that!?

I never saw that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

A must win, we are going to blow them out Game 5 Finals style. **** the Thunder.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Twitter had a blast with that follow through.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hahaha, the single ladies one is gold.

Seriously though, where is that from?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Matt Moore (@hpbasketball) tweeted them all out. Some he made, others he credited to other tweeters.

I like the giraffe and teapot the best.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Should be a great game. LeBron and Durant are a treat by themselves, but against eachother? Needless to say I know what I'll be doing at this time tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...watching Denver vs. LAC?

How the hell did the Bulls get on the Xmas schedule? The league had to know Rose would be out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I meant the original pic. I have never seen him do that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some game within the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last time Heat lost on Christmas was to...?

:lebron:

in 2007. Then again, we lost to everyone that season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was that the Wade/Lebron game where they both went off, but at the end Donyell Marshall hit a couple of big shots?

edit- nope, just checked. Our bench for that game: Ricky Davis, Earl Barron, Luke Jackson and Daequan Cook..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I dont think lebron lost ever on christmas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lost to Orlando in his rookie year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Was that the Wade/Lebron game where they both went off, but at the end Donyell Marshall hit a couple of big shots?
> 
> edit- nope, just checked. Our bench for that game: Ricky Davis, Earl Barron, Luke Jackson and Daequan Cook..


uke:

Does that mean Sequins started?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DNP. That was still early in the season, before we turned into the D-League all star team

JWill/Wade/Dorell/UD/Shaq started that game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, there was still hope for JWill's "Armageddon" season. :nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*LETS GO HEAT !!*

Merry Christmas Guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Merry Christmas!

The monochrome reds


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Based on what we've seen so far today, looks like we'll be in red socks, sweatbands, shooting sleeves. Also, it looks like everyone's rocking red shoes, too. Can't look worse than these Knicks atrocities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN
> Heat players have gifts in locker. All given a book 'Clutch,' Beats by Dre headphones and mini music system.


Oh to be rich and famous and get things for free.

How many freaking Dre Beats headphones do they need? Seems like Lebron has given his teammates new headphones every other month.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Wade's Christmas shoes are ... insane. Like, elves-on-coke insane. Will have a pic shortly.


Gotta see these :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> This is the give away at the door, so there is no excuse not to be in RED http://instagr.am/p/TrLIhtu8A5/





> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Nothing but red shoes in Heat locker room. It's like wardrobe for Wizard of Oz. At some point Chalmers chicks heels and is back in Kansas.


Red Jerseys, Red shoes, Red t-shirts to everyone in the crowd, red seats.

Whole lotta red in that arena today. Meaning that the yellow key, which already looks out of place, will look even more outta place today. Hate that thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta see these :laugh:


I don't think they're that egregious, but Twitter was having a seizure over them the other night:










Would I wear them? Hell no. But everyone wears wild shoes on Xmas.

Here are Terrel Harris' shoes from Peak. Bosh calls them "upside down cupcakes." Look like they're supposed to be Christmas lights on the bottom. Apparently PEAK doesn't yet know you have to go with neon green for it to read as green on television.










Bosh's










LeBron's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WindhorstESPN*  Defending champs have lost on Christmas the last 4 years but are 24-17 overall. Last champ to win was Heat in 2006.





> @*WindhorstESPN*  This is 6th time there's been a Finals rematch on Christmas. Defending champs are 1-4, only win was Lakers over 76ers in 2001.


I thought Finals re-matches were pretty much mandatory on Christmas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron should wear a neon green mouthpiece.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least if this NYLAL game goes to OT we can watch on ESPNNews, presumably.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

White sweatbands. Good. Red would've been overkill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Looks like 5:46 for a start time here.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like ESPNNews. FT's are going to make this last another 10 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Heat players more annoyed by tonight's flight to Charlotte than today's game on Christmas. NBA should give XMas teams the 26th off.


Didnt we go from Dallas to Charlotte last year as well?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yerp. Weird how that works.

OT: This BBALLBREAKDOWN dude keeps getting embarrassed by people who know what they're talking about on Twitter:



> @*JADubin5*  2nd foul in the post all year. RT @*bballSource*: This has always been the danger of having Melo play the 4. Gasol backs him down, gets FTs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Games on ESPN.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Wade is wearing different shoes than I posted. He did say he had 3 different pairs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Uni's look awesome


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great burst to start. Rio almost messed up that last possession though. Still resulted in a good look for 3 that he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-2 start

could not have started any better


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Uni's look awesome


Agreed. Ours are one of the few so far you can read.

Nice start, culminating in Bosh and 'Bron hitting the long J's. Good to see Chris hit his first shot after the flu kept him out vs. Utah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally called for a foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DAMN! Had another steal there that went off LeBron's foot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario looking slick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick layup by Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio is bringing some "Ma-" today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh was clearly fouled there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Bosh got clocked in the head and they call the foul on Haslem instead. Can we get a ****ing call?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weeeaaak call on UD. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The worst refs in pro sports belong to this league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@*christomasson*  There was funny exchange when a reporter asked D-Wade if Westbrook was similar to him. "No,'' said D-Wade, putting the kibash on that story.


Weird he bit on the Harden comparison but not this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I LOL'd the **** out on that call on Battier. NBA refs are so disgraceful. He got chucked on the last defensive possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chances LeBron gets that call on the other end that Ibaka just got on Battier?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible shot by Wade on the switch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Wow, Mario. What a start for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a "NO NO NO YES" from Chalmers on that 3. His J is finally getting going after that preseason quad strain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Horrible shot by Wade on the switch.


Which he missed in and out as always. His shot is so heavy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wild 'n Crazy 3 attempt by Battier. Not wise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario desevres a round of applause :clap:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D so far. Just eating up the passing lanes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah big ups to Rio. Great start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio's 12 points ties his season high


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Ray was too deep in that left corner there.

Now the D's slipping.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So now we gave them a 3 on a 2-1, and a tech. They could turn that 2-1 into 7 points. ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great quarter goes to waste with fouls. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-24 after 1

Hopefully Battier and Ray can hit those 3's the next time they get them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No one tell Rio Westbrook is trending on Twitter and he's not. SHHH.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

0 ft's for LeBron. Story of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*haralabob*  How do you know the officiating has been bad? The team that has been in bonus for 7 mins and has shot 12 vs 1 ft is griping.


From a neutral bball mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat had 1 free throw(off a T) to their 12 in that quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, Monty McCutchen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole, bro. Dribble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible box out Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, Chalmers is back to his old self. I love it!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again

Game 5 all over again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That m33m pull up had to be a 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass Mike2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevermind, was a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh almost missed that dunk.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm loving this bosh +4 3pts shooters line up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont have a problem with it, but im still trying to figure out why the new sub pattern with Lebron starting the 2nd quarter, after playing the entire 1st, and coming out only a minute into the 2nd?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 prayer and1's have gone in for OKC


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh man, these are really soft calls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That sweep under move is supposed to not be a foul anymore. KD was grandfathered in apparently. Fouls every possession. This isn't fun basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Oh man, these are really soft calls.


This game is nearly unwatchable. I'm ready to just turn it off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3, Dwyane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15 minutes in. Still only 1 free throw attempt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's going to get ejected in the first half trying to get the refs to whistle a foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From no foul calls to 3 straight for the Heat. Go figure.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What the **** wade!?!? He is not playing like an all star right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Thunder just got three fouls on one possession for doing the shit they've been doing on every single possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Bosh. Gotta make a better pass after taking all that time. Too much telegraphing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pull-up going away from the basket from Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing so many WIDE open 3's.

Just 4-14 from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weird timeout. We had gotten two good looks (the one UD passed up and Miller's missed 3) followed by LeBron's tip dunk on the last possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Scary pass to Wade and near fumble by Dwyane leading to that beautiful transition dunk from UD.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WADE2UD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Weird timeout. We had gotten two good looks (the one UD passed up and Miller's missed 3) followed by LeBron's tip dunk on the last possession.


A little late but I saw Lebron ask for that timeout. Dont know if it was for a quick breather or if he hurt his hand a bit on the dunk. Obviously looks good since though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Mario Chalmers appears to have a cut on the palm of his left hand.


Rio's had a tough go with bang ups this season.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

These commentators are annoying and not fun at all!Eric and Tony are a bless!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

****ing beast!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Merry ****ing Christmas, LeBron. Enjoy your 1 free throw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wanna see a replay there. Looked like Perkins shuffled his feet after the catch, before the "foul."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a brick by Dwyane. Stop shooting that bullshit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lebron is owning everything around him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-48 at the half

54% shooting for the Heat. If we just hit our percentage from 3 we'd be up big.

19-2 is OKC's advantage from the free throw line.

Oh yeah, and that Lebron fella is still pretty good at basketball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We'll take this lead at the half, but I feel like we should be up a bit more due to open 3's not falling and too much fouling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MM is the 313th player to score 10k points. Fitting number (13).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade beginning to settle for long J's.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas fellas. Watching this on the new iPad with a load of beer in my system!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful transition D on Westbrook there. We had all the time in the world to fill the lane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ben said:


> Just popping in to say Merry Christmas fellas. Watching this on the new iPad with a load of beer in my system!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


:cheers:

Merry Christmas homes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron needs to assert himself. Wade and Bosh are shitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes in and out again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has yet to take a shot this quarter. That's gotta change.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe Wade shouldn't have changed shoes after a pretty good half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great pass by Bosh to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Idiot Chalmers there. You had to shoot.

Give LeBron the damn ball over and over.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ben said:


> Just popping in to say Merry Christmas fellas. Watching this on the new iPad with a load of beer in my system!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Merry Christmas!

Shame this has been such an awful game. I blame the refs for killing any rhythm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF Wade? Focus on the ball and pick it up. Don't get fancy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, way too many unforced turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Wade limps to the locker room to apparently change his shoes again.


Dammit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*: Dwyane Wade to the locker room with what looked to be a leg cramp. Team trainer did not go with him.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SO. MANY. FOULS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope its just a leg cramp and not a pulled hammy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did ibaka take a 3?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OH MY GOD. Every ****ing possession. What was the foul there?

And yes, Ibaka's been taking 3's this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a leg cramp, thankfully.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

26-6 FTAs


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lebron's shot has been so good. Real happy to see that. Hopefully, wade can get his mid range game back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice hustle :joel:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Love Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant hit 3's today. Great play by Joel though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Icing Joel for the 2nd FT.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel with the great board. If only he could rebound consistently like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just cant hit 3's today. Great play by Joel though.


That was a tough one by Ray.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah!!! Montreal mention on national tv!!

What what!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They don't call the moving screen but they call a foul on Ray Allen. This game is a joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Foul every possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray finally hits a J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big foul call on Durant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

9th and 10th FT's coming up and Durant is going crazy on the obvious foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why bring Wade back in now for a defensive possession on a bad leg?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was it for Allen? That would make soooome sense. I think they like Wade on Westbrook for one-off possessions.

Got lucky on that one. LBJ wasn't able to get a hand up on Durant's relatively easy J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-72 after 3

Gonna need Wade, Bosh and others to get the offense going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Got lucky on that one. LBJ wasn't able to get a hand up on Durant's relatively easy J.


I'm just surprised they didn't call Bosh for a foul for crashing the boards on the miss.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Durant going one on one against Lebron to end the quarter. Doesn't want a screen. I love that!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333

Another "Nooo..YES"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Russ and only Russ should get a tech here. That was just an attempted block by Wade, who btw needs to take care of the damn ball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is such a bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flagrant?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLAGRANT?

I'm done with these refs. WHAT THE ****.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Russ and only Russ should get a tech here. That was just an attempted block by Wade, who btw needs to take care of the damn ball.


You're right. Replay shows it was nothing bad now that I see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Wade is such a bitch.


Foul was on Battier.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

If anyone you T up Ibaka.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How is that a flagrant? Because his momentum carried him into the crowd?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That may not have even been a foul by Wade. Hand is part of the ball. 

Did he maybe graze the back of his head?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What the ****. Battier got all ball!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Battier almost got a clean block, yet he goes from a foul to a flagrant?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ibaka should get a T for pushing Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. Ibaka shoved the most level-headed guy in the league who wasn't even doing anything.

OK, so the flagrant would be on Shane? Even that is a stretch.

The worst foul on the play was the security official shoving the girl walking through the aisle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> How is that a flagrant? Because his momentum carried him into the crowd?


You guys are right. It looked way worse initially, but replay shows its just a foul from Shane.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Adam Silver is creepier looking than Stern.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WADE GETS A TECH? ****. OUTTA. HERE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got a T for what?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is so beyond anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cheap copout. They should have given a technical to Westbrook for instigating and overreacting but they make the pussy move and call double tech. I hate the double tech. It's such a lazy move.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's T's getting rescinded tomorrow.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Standing up for his teammate apparently


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Cheap copout. They should have given a technical to Westbrook for instigating and overreacting but they make the pussy move and call double tech. I hate the double tech. It's such a lazy move.


RW just goes to the line and shoots FTs if he doesn't bitch out. How does he walk away with nothing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blatant looseball foul against Joel. No call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So now Wade and LeBron are one protest of the next awful call away from being ejected. Great job, refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio you crazy **** I love you sometimes!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Everyone at home is taking time away from Christmas to watch me play today, better make this!" Thought Mario Chalmers as he drained the three.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chalmers!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Rio you crazy **** I love you sometimes!


And we absolutely loathe him the rest :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All of these idiot writers and talking heads saying LeBron will get a call from that flop need to read the league's description. It has to be a direction inconsistent with the applied force.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And we absolutely loathe him the rest :laugh:


He'd been picking up the slack for Shane dropping the Bane monicker.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> That's T's getting rescinded tomorrow.


No it won't. It was a bad call, but lets not act like this is the end of the world. 

Just a bad call. They happen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm waiting for the interview with Mario after the game.

Reporter: "It must be really hard to go up against one of the best point guards in the NBA?"

Chalmers: "Yeah, Westbrook had his work cut out for him today."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Vintage dwade!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was that Wade? Awful pass, especially with LeBron on your left wide open.

Ray's D might really hurt us here if he's not hitting shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Wade. No spacing on that play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm waiting for the interview with Mario after the game.
> 
> Reporter: "It must be really hard to go up against one of the best point guards in the NBA?"
> 
> Chalmers: "Yeah, Westbrook had his work cut out for him today."


:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reading through my timeline, even this guy was appalled:



> @*RealSkipBayless*  That was absolutely NOTHING more than a smart foul by Battier and DWade. Flagrant?! Just flagrantly good basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Reading through my timeline, even this guy was appalled:


He also hates Westbrook though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:cosby:

(to the refs, not you)

And yeah, forgot that. Always an agenda with that wack-job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MVP chants and LeBron made both!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many 3's have we made? 6?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is taking some ill-advised 3's. He needs to calm down and be patient.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray is taking a lot of tough 3's. Only one of them has come in the flow of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> How many 3's have we made? 6?


8-27 from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've shot 27 threes. Way too many.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needed to just grab that rebound instead of going for the home run. He does that kind of shit way too often.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PASS TO LEBRON


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****. Ray's shoulder might be dislocated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray stays in. Wow.

Guess not.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who magically healed Ray Allen?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SO MANY awful possessions late. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're giving them every opportunity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, how did Lebron miss that?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade you ****ing idiot


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing, Wade?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** you Wade. Giving this game away these last few minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't even communicate how frustrated I am. It's like they wanted this to be a nailbiter. The only good possession we had, LeBron missed that point-blank scoop.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, what sloppy play by Miami on the last 3-4 possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> **** you Wade. Giving this game away these last few minutes.


Washington and Golden State all over again. Difference tonight is we've led most of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

What a pass!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great movement Bosh.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FT game. Get it to Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Ray. This is why you're on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Ray.

Come on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tech! Yes!

Sealing the game on the lips of the ones who screwed us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, you weird ****. He scared the hell out of me when he was dribbling nonchalantly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The team that shot 38 free throws is the one crying. Go to hell OKC.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great game, but we should've been up double-digits throughout. Missed open J's, whack possessions, and questionable reffing nearly ****ed us.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Durant is such a beast. I don't even know if its Lebron who is not as great of a defender as his reputation suggests or if durant is just unstoppable.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh, you weird ****. He scared the hell out of me when he was dribbling nonchalantly.


Hahaha, same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-97

Great win. 

Mario stepped up big today.

Lebron was his usual brilliant self.

Wade was up and down. Bosh stepped up late.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think we got bailed by the refs on the foul on Westbrook though. Gotta see the replay again but that looks like a no call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gladys Knight is going crazy! She loves it.



> @*WindhorstESPN*  Rewind on your DVRs and watch bottom of screen on Durant dunk. That's Lil Wayne jumping around.


**** off Li'l Wayne.

We gave that piece of dirt free courtside seats during the Finals after OKC shut him down when he tried there. Ungrateful little shit. Learn from Shaq.

And Deezy, aside from a couple of not-so-good possessions, LeBron played great D on Durant. Durant is just that good. There's no one in the world that can stop a guy like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They doubled us up at the line, but we made all 19 attempts, which feels weird to type.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're the 2nd team to win a Christmas Finals rematch, and the first defending champ to win on Christmas since we did it in '06.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought Little Wayne was a Heat fan?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've seen him claim allegiance to around 3-4 teams.

Best win of the season? OKC had the best record, and I don't know if we'll face a hungrier opponent.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know, I think Lebron did a good job but just the way durant just scores so effortlessly, makes Lebron look like a scrub on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> They doubled us up at the line, but we made all 19 attempts, which feels weird to type.


the basketball Gods must have been bored and wanted to see something weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone's going crazy about Wade hitting Russ' hand after he released the 3. Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Everyone's going crazy about Wade hitting Russ' hand after he released the 3. Of course.


So they're overlooking the leg kick?


How in the world is this team supposed to get up to play the Bobcats tomorrow night? 

This weird ass schedule the league gave us this season only gets weirder.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's still a foul in the follow through from what I understand.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only the 4th time we've had 3 20-point scorers this season. Weird.

Ray was pretty shit tonight, but of course Jesus had to come through at some point today with those FT's.

We should thank the Lakers tonight for helping us gain a full game on NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonzo said:


> I thought Little Wayne was a Heat fan?


He got pissed off at the Heat because in a game in New Orleans, none of the Heat players went up to him to say hello. No lie.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good game, had me on pins and needles for awhile there. Way to step up today Mario. 

Love these jerseys, much better than those white ones. I was watching the Lakers/Knicks and their alt whites are as terrible as ours unless you're looking up close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Their white alts were worse. Ours look less plain, with the side piping being outlined and the name on back filled in.



Dee-Zy said:


> It's still a foul in the follow through from what I understand.


I'm not sure if it's supposed to be, or if they've just called it in the past. Either way, they've never called it consistently, and on top of that, they're not going to call it in the final seconds of a game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

5 ties the 2nd longest win streak in the league, with Canada D) and the Lakers. The Clippers win streak of 1,247, of course, leads the league.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  No joke: the white in Bosh's right eyeball is red and the dark brown of his iris is green after the poke. Merry Xmas!


Just a day too late Chris!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got to find a way to keep these jerseys. Loved them.

OKC needs to burn their monochromes and also burn the game tape so that everyone forgets about them years down the road.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was surprised by how good these jerseys looked. I was extremely opposed to the oft-rumored weekend home game wearing of these in the 2nd half of the season, but after seeing them I hope that happens.

So after reading Haberstroh's ESPN game grades, I decided to go against my general custom and skimmed some of the comments at the bottom. Get this: People are crying that when you play in Miami you have to play 5-on-8 against the refs. They're saying the refs handed Miami this game. This is real life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing like having a club inside your arena so that the WAGs can go party after the game











Just saw the Lebron interview with Gladys Knight going crazy in the background :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job not screwing up today, Miami!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Wives and Groupies"?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wives At Games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DD knows stuff!



> @*ByTimReynolds*  By the way, on the last Thunder possession, Kevin Martin had the ball 7.4 seconds before throwing the inbounds pass.


I thought it seemed long. Five second calls seem to be personal opinions. DAMN REFS SCREWING THE THUNDER. Miami Cheat!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

Just saw Bill Simmons' analysis of this game was that the Thunder "should've won" and "had it." What was this guy watching? They were lucky to be in it at the end. I'm not alluding to the officiating, but to the Heat's late game ineptitude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> "Wives and Groupies"?





doctordrizzay said:


> Wives At Games.


WAG is an acronym for Wives and Girlfriends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I thought it seemed long. Five second calls seem to be personal opinions. DAMN REFS SCREWING THE THUNDER. Miami Cheat!


Had the game on DVR so just checked. I had 6.7 seconds and I waited until John Goble started to time it. I swear that Goble, because he's from Miami, always favors the road team when he's reffing in Miami, to not seem like a homer.

Also looked for the Lil Wayne reaction after Durant's dunk. That little **** looked like he was having a seizure. Birdman needs to smack him upside the head.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lil Wayne is retarded, dunk wasnt even that special. Does he explode when Lebron dunks?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching the replay, just got to Rio's 5-point explosion in the 4th. I don't understand why we don't run floppy for him, like, several times a game. He hits those mid-range J's off the catch so frequently when he takes them. It would be a wrinkle that would be interchangeable with him and Ray.

Also, looks like Wade's vertical explosion is starting to make the intermittent appearances his horizontal explosion has been. Not just that dunk on Collison, but also his dunk when he received the pass after sneaking under the rim. The last couple years he's had to lay those non-running shots up. Hopefully by some point this season he's able to be explosive on both planes consistently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching Bosh's post game interview in the locker room and wow, his eye really is green. Never seen that before.










Didnt seem to bother him at all though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's so weird. I figured there'd be visible blood in the sclera around the green parts in the iris, which is why it would be green.


----------

